# Sticky  January 2015 Update



## Creative Sound

Since addending TAVES in Toronto and CES in Las Vegas we're trying very hard to expand our product offerings, though some will not be under the CSS logo.

The first one is Primacoustic, another BC company not too far from us. We will be adding items relevant to the DIY community but we can get anything they have to offer. Here is the first one we're playing with Recoil Stabilizer. We are finding that these make a significant difference in the clarity of the sound. Follow the link for more pictures and the subjective evaluation.















We're also negotiating with ESS Loudspeakers in California as they are changing their distribution network and have ended their relationship with Parts Express.

We will also be participating in the SFU Acoustics Festival on January 30th.


Clearance and regular sales info on Canuck Audio Mart under "DIY and Repair Supplies". It is also easier for us to add items with multiple pictures there.

We now have some factory seconds (barely visible face plate surface irregularities) LD22C tweeters available $40 a pair


----------



## instalher

where is your shop in Abby.


----------



## Creative Sound

This is not a retail location so please check the info on the website and you can give me a call to arrange a private meeting. This happens a lot but only by arrangement.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## instalher

oh, iam a sq competitor out of Abby, never heard of this brand till just recently, are you the chief engineer, or due you just get these drivers overseas and redistribute here in Abby?


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

I've been here for 14 plus years, have drivers built under the CSS name and sell speaker kits, etc. into the DIY world. Have not concentrated on marketing to Abbotsford. Would be good to meet sometime.

Bob


----------

